
Marking the end of pixel trackers in Basecamp emails - andygcook
https://m.signalvnoise.com/marking-the-end-of-pixel-trackers-in-basecamp-emails/
======
Nicksil
Another article -- similar in nature -- from this source, posted here on HN as
well:

"Let’s stop shaking people down for their email addresses"

\- [https://m.signalvnoise.com/lets-stop-shaking-people-down-
for...](https://m.signalvnoise.com/lets-stop-shaking-people-down-for-their-
email-addresses/)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20834434](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20834434)

